
Bitcoin Is in the Dumps, Spreading Gloom over Crypto World - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/bitcoin-is-in-the-dumps-spreading-gloom-over-crypto-world-11552927208
======
andirk
Paywall. And not informative.

